# Thắc mắc có nên mua tủ đựng quần áo gỗ công nghiệp không?



## Dung Thủy (6/6/21)

Thắc mắc có nên mua tủ đựng quần áo gỗ công nghiệp không?
Khá nhiều người quan tâm tới nên dùng tủ quần áo gỗ công nghiệp mdf hay không? Dưới đây là giải đáp của Dung Thủy dành tới các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp tại Dung Thủy:
•    2. Có nên mua tủ đựng quần áo gỗ công nghiệp không?
1. Chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp tại Dung Thủy:
•    Để giải đáp cho vấn đề có nên mua tủ quần áo gỗ công nghiệp không, quý khách nên tìm hiểu lại các bài viết tủ quần áo gỗ công nghiệp mdf có tốt không và nên mua giường ngủ gỗ công nghiệp không để biết được chất liệu gỗ công nghiệp đang được Dung Thủy sử dụng.
•    Gỗ MDF là loại gỗ công nghiệp được tạo ra từ sự kết hợp của bột gỗ và phụ gia hóa chất được xay nhuyễn. Sau đó trải qua các công đoạn xử lý cần thiết và ép thành tấm có kích thước phổ biến nhất.
•    Có nhiều loại gỗ công nghiệp mdf như Gỗ mdf trơn, Gỗ mdf phủ melamine, Gỗ mdf phủ laminate, Gỗ mdf phủ Acrylic, Gỗ mdf lõi xanh chống ẩm. Trong số này thì gỗ mdf phủ melamine được Dung Thủy sử dụng nhiều nhất. Đây được hiểu là các tấm ván mdf thành phẩm đã được phủ bề mặt melamine. Các xưởng nội thất mua về gia công thành hình dáng mong muốn mà không cần phải sơn phết lên sản phẩm. 
2. Có nên mua tủ đựng quần áo gỗ công nghiệp không ?
Cũng như đối với việc chọn giường ngủ, quý khách sẽ cần tính toán kĩ lưỡng về việc nên dùng tủ quần áo gỗ công nghiệp mdf không khi xét về các yếu tố kinh tế, diện chọn mua tủ quần áo gỗ loại nào




tích phòng ngủ, tính nên mua tủ gỗ tự nhiên hay công nghiệp
•    thẩm mỹ.
•    Do là gỗ công nghiệp được xử lí nhân tạo bằng hóa chất trước khi đóng các sản phẩm tủ đựng quần áo bằng gỗ gia đình nên sẽ có đôi chút e ngại khi sử dụng sản phẩm. Có thể một phần nhỏ khách hàng sẽ gặp vấn đề về da hoặc quần áo có thể bị ẩm mốc nếu giặt không sạch mà cho vào tủ.
•    Tuy nhiên, nếu gạt qua các vấn đề trên thì quý khách có thể yên tâm với mức giá tốt nhất trên thị trường của loại gỗ công nghiệp. Việc có nên mua tủ quần áo gỗ công nghiệp hay không sẽ được quyết định khá nhanh gọn với các khách hàng chưa có điều kiện kinh tế thật vững vàng, nhất là khi lựa chọn các mẫu tủ đựng quần áo bằng gỗ nhỏ xinh cho người độc thân hoặc ít người.
•    Ngoài ra quý khách có thể ghé qua showroom của Dung Thủy, một trong các địa chỉ bán tủ quần áo gỗ giá rẻ Hà Nội tại số 36A đường Trung tâm – Khu Dịch vụ Phùng Xá – Thạch Thất – Hà Nội để trải nghiệm các loại tủ đựng quần áo gỗ mới nhất. Nhân viên cửa hàng sẽ tư vấn tận tình cho các quý khách lựa chọn các mẫu theo đúng tiêu chuẩn kích thước tủ gỗ quần áo phù hợp với nhà bạn.


----------

